# $4.00 min fare...Really!?



## tranquilo (Aug 12, 2014)

So take the 1.00 safe ride fare plus the .80 uber fee and the 1.00 bottled water and you're already down to 1.20 for giving someone a ride. Now take away for the gas and you're down to nothing but hatred for the lazy ass person who just wasted your time. Seriously, people should be paying at least 5.00 just for the convenience of having their own personal driver show up at their door. I'm not happy with the other recent drops in fares either but this one makes my blood boil.


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

Try Lyft.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

Please don't worry as Uber wont loose anything with the new discounts The driver? that's another question


----------



## Johnny O (Jul 3, 2014)

I have had 3 fares under $5.00 last week in Los Angeles, and they all made me wait more than 5 minutes once I had pressed ARRIVED. I am sure they are the ones that give your less than 4 stars as well. Yesterday, I had a fare that made me wait over 15 minutes, but it was at high-end boutique Beverly Hills Hotel, so hoping it would be an airport run, I decided to wait. It was .65 miles and $4.26 - oh and yes, all 3 of the young women asked for a cold water upon getting into the car and waited for me to open the doors upon departure as well. Just demeaning questions about what made me become an Uber Driver and of course No Thanks and No Tip.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

Johnny O said:


> I have had 3 fares under $5.00 last week in Los Angeles, and they all made me wait more than 5 minutes once I had pressed ARRIVED. I am sure they are the ones that give your less than 4 stars as well. Yesterday, I had a fare that made me wait over 15 minutes, but it was at high-end boutique Beverly Hills Hotel, so hoping it would be an airport run, I decided to wait. It was .65 miles and $4.26 - oh and yes, all 3 of the young women asked for a cold water upon getting into the car and waited for me to open the doors upon departure as well. Just demeaning questions about what made me become an Uber Driver and of course No Thanks and No Tip.


Rate them LOW!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I had a few minimum fares in Los Angeles last week too, $2.40 net

In 30 days we will be calling those rides "the good old days" because we will net $1.40 on a minimum fare.

between the $1.00 "safe rider fee" and the 20% cut Uber's take will be more than the drivers come September 1st.

I can't wait!


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

I think that the client's per min. charge should START the second a driver pushes the "ARIVED button I bet the driver waiting time at a pick up point would be drastically reduced, OPINIONS?


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I had a few minimum fares in Los Angeles last week too, $2.40 net
> 
> In 30 days we will be calling those rides "the good old days" because we will net $1.40 on a minimum fare.
> 
> ...


if that happens ill be using my motorcycle to pick up passengers
screw uber
"hop in girl!"


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

You are LUCKY! I only own a moped with 1 banana seat. Each time I ride my moped helps me "FEEL" lucky to be a driver.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

tranquilo said:


> So take the 1.00 safe ride fare plus the .80 uber fee and the 1.00 bottled water and you're already down to 1.20 for giving someone a ride. Now take away for the gas and you're down to nothing but hatred for the lazy ass person who just wasted your time. Seriously, people should be paying at least 5.00 just for the convenience of having their own personal driver show up at their door. I'm not happy with the other recent drops in fares either but this one makes my blood boil.


Can go to many mexican markets and find bottled water on sell @ 4 cases for $9.00 that's 96 bottles = less than $0.10 per bottle not every passenge will take water.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

PERIER?


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

John said:


> You are LUCKY! I only own a moped with 1 banana seat. Each time I ride my moped helps me "FEEL" lucky to be a driver.


hahah
if theres two riders
"dude wait right there ill be right back!"
RRRrrrrrRRmmm!


----------



## Roberto (Jul 16, 2014)

Bottled water? Ya'll actually do that crap? I got 4.9 rating and have never given anyone water. Had some middle eastern early 20's types try to crank up some annoying arabic music in my car yesterday and I glared at them and turned it down. 5-stars or no rating (5-star average yesterday). Be real with people is all you need to do. Never given anyone water and don't have iphone 5 charger in my car. Car isn't ever detailed either. I don't work the drunk crowd though so that probably biases my rating upward.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

i dont offer water too my rank is going up
i only give water to them who ask

remember a jerk will always be a jerk even if u give everything...


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Roberto said:


> I don't work the drunk crowd though so that probably biases my rating upward.


I don't drive uber yet. But as a 11 year taxi driver. I ready know that drunks will be a ratings nightmare, thank GOD you don't need to deal with drunks looking for wallet and the money in the wallet and then counting money,

Uber/Lyft you need to turnoff the rating system from 11pm to 4am


----------



## tranquilo (Aug 12, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Can go to many mexican markets and find bottled water on sell @ 4 cases for $9.00 that's 96 bottles = less than $0.10 per bottle not every passenge will take water.


Yeah, and when the customers see cheap bottles of water, there go your ratings because they think you're cheap. Plus, the cost of water is really not the issue here. #FAILyoutotallymissedthepoint


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

John said:


> I think that the client's per min. charge should START the second a driver pushes the "ARIVED button I bet the driver waiting time at a pick up point would be drastically reduced, OPINIONS?


With the new Lyft app, that is when the ride starts now.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

tranquilo said:


> Yeah, and when the customers see cheap bottles of water, there go your ratings because they think you're cheap. Plus, the cost of water is really not the issue here. #FAILyoutotallymissedthepoint


You may not have conveyed the point very well if the $1.00 bottled water wasn't a big part of what it was you were trying to convey. 

I agree that the minimum is ridiculously low.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I can tell you that here in the IE,
Two taxi companies serve riverside and corona,
Taxi A. $2.90 start / $2.60 per mile
Taxi B. $2.60 start / $2.60 per mile

Many of my personal clients would not call Taxi A. For the 30 cent higher start fare alone.

You rise min fare, clients will jump ship.


----------



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

Wow in LA they expect you to open the door when they get out of the car !!! Only time I open the door is to my trunk if I see they have some luggage..

I wanna see somebody here in SF try that LoL =)...


----------



## Nikita (Aug 11, 2014)

If you think you`ve got minimum fare check this out








and it was 15 miles ride


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Nikita, explain!


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Nikita said:


> If you think you`ve got minimum fare check this out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what the heck happen lol


----------



## Nikita (Aug 11, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Nikita, explain!


i don`t know))) i just got 0$ ride


----------



## SLV (Jul 28, 2014)

Nikita said:


> i don`t know))) i just got 0$ ride


Are you in a donation based city?


----------



## jerseymc (Jul 22, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> hahah
> if theres two riders
> "dude wait right there ill be right back!"
> RRRrrrrrRRmmm!


It's unnecessary to do two trips. Watch and learn.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

Is this photo of the drivers take after the new rider discount?


----------



## tranquilo (Aug 12, 2014)

Nikita said:


> If you think you`ve got minimum fare check this out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happened?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

At $0 dollars a ride I bet UBER drivers will remain popular with the precious riders!


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

With the NEW and LOWER rates I wonder who will pay?


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Drove a client from Carlsbad CA to Irvine yesterday. Don't think it was worth it but....Drive back very long and lonely! When I arrived at her hotel I went on line and was SHOCKED to see a notice of 25% discount for all Uber rides--what's up with that? Better not migrate south to SD! Drive [email protected] be happy!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Bill that is the "summer promotion" that is currently in effect in L.A. / Orange county, does not currently affect driver.

my fear is that at the end of summer it will hurt the driver as other cities have done, Dallas, Chicago.....


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

When will we pay a fee just for driving?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

John said:


> When will we pay a fee just for driving?


I'm pretty sure in Chicago they are already doing it
whether they know it or not.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

special UBER gas tax?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

I am online and ready to drive for UBER 12 hours a day 6 days a week without a break, and I still get charged the $10.00- WEEKLY data fee and with the increase of unpaid DAYLY no shows lately (4 just today) candy and bottled water, $3.35 a gallon gas new tires and( brakes every 6 months) car washes and other normal car maintenance oil etc. , and now this fare reduction thing on top of the data fee:? I just don't know anymore if I can afford to URBEX any more it cost a lot!, drivers need a break (my mind wanders sometimes LOL) flipping burgers is starting to look more profitable. Please help your drivers out! WE ARE YOUR "PARTNERS" after all.


----------



## BrianA (Aug 1, 2014)

A company thats running you into financial tatters isnt interested in helping you out. I think thats obvious.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

Remember! UBERs buzz word is "TRANSPARINSY"


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

tranquilo said:


> Yeah, and when the customers see cheap bottles of water, there go your ratings because they think you're cheap. Plus, the cost of water is really not the issue here. #FAILyoutotallymissedthepoint


Haha, that's so true. I usually get Nestle Pure Life or the Harris Teeter brand of bottled water. Generally, it's less than $3 for 24-36 bottles of water.

I offer candy, mints, and water. Most of my riders don't take the water, but are impressed that I keep mine ice cold for the ride. They usually just take a Jolly Rancher that I bought from Dollar Tree.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

I freeze all my bottled water each night down to -20. It stays cold all day in my cooler, and NO COOLER SPILLS. The small bottles I use freeze solid without rupture


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

John said:


> I freeze all my bottled water each night down to -20. It stays cold all day in my cooler, and NO COOLER SPILLS. The small bottles I use freeze solid without rupture


How does one drink a bottle of solid ice?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

USE YOUR IMAGINATION the bottles slowly melt back to liquid throughout the hot day.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

John said:


> USE YOUR IMAGINATION the bottles slowly melt back to liquid throughout the hot day.


So your first riders need to wait x hours to drink it?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

It is well over 100 degrees here BELIEVE ME! the bottles melt fast


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

u_no_me said:


> So your first riders need to wait x hours to drink it?


I have eight bottles in a small cooler. At most, I start with only half frozen.


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I have eight bottles in a small cooler. At most, I start with only half frozen.


I use those cheap reusable ice packs from Dollar Tree and a small layer of ice at the bottom of the cooler.


----------



## Johnny O (Jul 3, 2014)

You won't be able to afford water with the new lower prices, but I bet the clients will now be MORE NEEDY and ask for them


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

NicknTulsa said:


> Rate them LOW!


Who will care? they only care about our ratings, you real think they will blacklist a paying customer ...get real, look at three 20 percent plus cut in pay.


----------

